# A Netflix Original Series "Lilyhammer" premiering 2/6/12



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

* a Gangsterâ€¦this time in Norway

All 8 Episodes of the Entire First Season Available to Watch Instantly on Netflix in the USA, Canada & Latin America Beginning February 6, 2012*


BEVERLY HILLS, Calif., Jan. 3, 2012 /PRNewswire/ -- "Lilyhammer," a gripping fish-out-of-water story set in Norway and starring "The Sopranos" mainstay and E Street Band guitarist Steven Van Zandt, is a new Original Series premiering on Netflix (Nasdaq: NFLX) to watch instantly on February 6, 2012 in the USA, Canada and Latin America.​
"Lilyhammer," follows New York mobster Frank "The Fixer" Tagliano as he enters the federal witness protection program after ratting on his boss. A sports fan, Frank wants to make his new life in Lillehammer, the Norwegian town that hosted the 1994 Winter Olympics â€" or as he calls it "Lilyhammer." Frank has visions of a paradise of "clean air, fresh white snow and gorgeous broads" far away from the temptations of the Big Apple and from mob hit men. Reality, of course, turns out to be spectacularly different.
All eight first season episodes of "Lilyhammer" will be available on February 6 so Netflix members can enjoy the series by streaming over the Internet to connected TVs, tablets, game consoles, computers and mobile phones.




More http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/a-netflix-original-series-lilyhammer-136586233.html​


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Interesting trailer. Looks like it has possibilities. Will give it a try.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Interesting trailer. Looks like it has possibilities. Will give it a try.
> 
> ​


Yeah, it looks good. I can't wait for those other new series to start also​


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

This does look good. It will be great to be able to watch a lot of it when it first comes out!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> This does look good. It will be great to be ale to watch a lot of it when it first comes out!


Athlon, how did you get the video to show up? I tried and it didn't work for me, but it has in the past


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

B)

Go to the video on Youtube
Click 'Share'
Click 'Options'
Check 'Long link'
Copy, then Paste the code in your post

IPTV will automatically present the video.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> B)
> 
> Go to the video on Youtube
> Click 'Share'
> ...


That's what I did, and it didn't work. I'm trying it like you said





Edit

thanks, I was using the embed option from youtube, I will do it you're way from now on


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I've watched 6 episodes so far and think there great, NetFlix has a winner here


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Gonna start tonight - can't wait. My wife & I made a date!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Gonna start tonight - can't wait. My wife & I made a date!


Lots of great humor in each episode as well, enjoy


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I plan on watching. Looks funny.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I've watched 1 & 2 - very good!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I've watched 1 & 2 - very good!


 I watched all 8 and I liked them very much. My brother was saying after he watched them, more happened in those 8 episodes than happened in 2 full seasons of the Sopranos. And I have to agree


----------

